#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-22
<vance> Is this the right place to give an FYI about what does and does not work on a Thinkpad X60 with Feisty Herd 2?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-24
<\sh> guys, I have a ibm thinkpad t43...latest feisty kernel doesn't give me any sound output anymore...is anyone getting this problem, too?
<crimsun> \sh: post-resume (from suspend-to-disk) or at all from a cold boot?
<crimsun> I can't imagine that AD1981B would have been broken completely (but it's certainly possible in the universe)
<\sh> crimsun, problem on my side, alsa had headphone jack sensing enabled...which wasn't in edgy...that's why I didn't hear any sounds...muted this register, and everything is fine
<mjg59> Headphone jack sensing doesn't work on Thinkpads
<crimsun> \sh: yes, those changes that we made in dapper were dropped. I'll bump up the priority for the re-merging w/ tsmithe
<mjg59> I thought we did somthing sane there automatically
<crimsun> mjg59: yes, I'll work w/ toby to get those changes stuffed upstream so we don't have to continually carry the delta
<mjg59> Cool
<Simira> mjg59: what is happening to resume from suspend-bugs? There's been a pretty lot of them for a while...
<mjg59> Simira: In my experience, there's almost no point in bothering until the kernel has settled down
<mjg59> But also, I have approximately no time at present
<Simira> mjg59: but this have been a problem since dapper, hasn't it?
<mjg59> Which aspect?
<Simira> is the kernel ever going to settle?
<mjg59> I mean per-release
<Simira> mjg59: laptops having problems with resuming from suspend to ram
<mjg59> There's always going to be huge numbers of suspend-resume bugs
<Simira> I deny to accept it!
<mjg59> But in each individual release, there's little point in worrying until towards the end of the cycle
<mjg59> There's such a huge number of interactions that stuff will mysteriously break and start working again on a frequent basis
<Simira> mjg59: ok, I'll keep on testing then. But what about current release?
<mjg59> It's unlikely that much can be done in a stable release
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-25
<mixandgo> hello
<heretic42> Hello! Anyone succeeded in making the ir port of a laptop connect with a mobile phone? Machine is a Compaq Armada 1575D w. Dapper, sw is gnokii, phone is Nokia 6070.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<bna> hi folks!
<NightDream> who works on fujitsu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-26
<dustin> Has anyone here had some experience with Reconstructor?  Specifically with changing the default number of panels and the placement of said panels?
<bna31> hi there
<bna31> who died!
<cruiseoveride>  ive been reading around that the Thinkpad T60p is available with Linux, where can I buy this laptop?
<cruiseoveride> found it
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-01-27
<Garren> Can anyone help me with this?
<Garren> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htp could not be found.
<Garren> it happens when I do apt-get update
<Tinku_> ubuntu is good distribution for notebook??
<Tinku_> ??
<crimsun> it's excellent on many notebooks, just as many distros are
<Tinku_> i hear tha is problem for a internet camera....
<crimsun> ..."internet camera"?
<Tinku_> yeah
<crimsun> I don't know what that is.
<crimsun> Are you referring to a "Webcam"?
<Tinku_> meaybe i lern english
<Tinku_> yeah webcam srry for that
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-21
<pg> Hi, after my laptop resumes from suspend, it can't play sound.  I discovered that if I remove and reinsert the sound driver module it works.  How can I make it work automatically?
<p1> After my computer resumes from sleep, sound does not work.  If I remove and reinsert the driver module it works again.  I listed the module under MODULES in /etc/default/acpi-support, but that did not help.
<OuZo> Hi, i have a HP dv9000
<OuZo> bought a 2nd hard drive for it
<OuZo> but there are no instillation instructions
<OuZo> or cables, screws
<OuZo> or abyway for me to install it
<OuZo> so i need to buy extera stuff to fit my 2nd hard drive?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-22
<ppibburr> i made a livecd from a feisty debootstrap for i386 on a amd64 laptop, worked, ran it on a desktop and it fried. that normal?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-23
<wifilapa> how old a laptop would have mini pci
<localgod12> hellp
<localgod12> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-25
<bmk789> im having problems with video playback on my HP dv2660se, any suggestions?
<bmk789> seems like the video driver
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-01-27
<linduxed> hey guys
<linduxed> when i adjust the volume on my laptop in too rapid fashion (2-3 clicks/sec) the entire computer dies in an instant, what could this be caused by?
<linduxed> or where should i look to get some output on the problem?
<NeFaRi0uS> this room isn't for support
<NeFaRi0uS> try #ubuntu-laptop
<NeFaRi0uS> soz
<NeFaRi0uS> #ubuntu
<NeFaRi0uS> :P
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-01-19
<seraphin_> not for support you say?
<seraphin_> i have a problem with ubuntu sound shortcuts and Fn keys on my laptop. the keys are recognised as XF86AudioLowerVolume and simillar and simillar, the icon is appearing on the desktop, but the sound is not getting louder/quiet/muted. alsa 1.0.18, snd-hda-intel. anyone can know here or should i ask on #ubuntu ?
<dtchen> definitely not this channel. which release? jaunty?
<dtchen> (if so, #ubuntu+1)
<dtchen> (or #ubuntu-audio-help)
<seraphin_> 8.10
<seraphin_> ill try #ubuntu-audio-help
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-01-21
<thinkpaduser> does anyone know what CPU kernel option i should use for an Intel Core 2 CPU T5500  @ 1.66GHz?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-01-23
<greg_stevens> hello
<greg_stevens> I'm having a really hard time finding a laptop with ubuntu preinstalled, or even one with no os at all. Does anyone have any recommendations? I would really prefer not to pay for windows.
<AION89> Hi all! Anyone here would like to help me and/or collect information about Ubuntu (8.04, 8.10, 9.04) problems with Lenovo S10e Ideapad
<AION89> I could provide U all the information I can and give all the details about the problems.
<AION89> I would have reported it to launchpad but I'm not sure what is really causing these problems, but seems to me that there is massive communication problems with power-management and Ubuntu
<AION89> Anyone want to get involved and get some good data for development? (I can do basic things like install DHCP, DNS, LTSP, SMB, NFS servers with Ubuntu, but these laptop things go over my head)
<mzakharo> hello there
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-01-25
<Darksmurf> blueman is awsome
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-01-26
<rgnr> hello all
<rgnr> any laptop freaks here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-01-30
<kyppcgeekChef> hello?
<Sodlig> Hello
<Sodlig> I run Ubuntu on a dual boot togheter with my WinXP.  So I tried installing an Intel g card driver. Somehow it got  messed up and after my shut off, it's unable to boot properly. It  gets passed the Ubuntu logo and so on, but then everything goes  black, unable to do anything not even press ctrl + alt + f2. So I  bet something got messed up in the xorg.file, therefor Im asking,  is it any way to fix it? Like, getting back to the def
<cgf_> Is there somebody from Brazil? Or somebody using a notebook LG R580-3001 with Ubuntu 9.10?
<cgf_> woops
<cgf_> guest here.
<cgf_> will be back soon
<cgf_> came back
<cgf_> I am looking for people using laptop LG.
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-01-31
<borix> hmm, not many users online
<borix> just a question for the interested: I am currently using a Toshiba Satellite A series laptop running on WinXP
<borix> I intend to install Ubuntu 9.10. Are there any known issues?
<borix> if not or not yet, how can be of help in testing Ubuntu 9.10 in my Toshiba laptop?
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-01-26
<biiter> hello. what is the difference between ubuntu for dekstop and ubuntu for laptops? (except the gui environment)
#ubuntu-laptop 2013-01-24
<siluetas> hey, I've got a question: I'm looking to buy a laptop with the intention to run ubuntu on it and do some light gaming, whether through wine, steam or a win partition. However, I've run into trouble with hybrid graphics in the past and I really want to avoid it this time.
<siluetas> The one way I can think of doing that is to get a laptop that only has a dedicated graphics card, not a set of two GPUs. Can someone give me advice in this regard?
#ubuntu-laptop 2016-01-28
<Old_nick> the cfg80211 module can pass as parameter stricter ?
<Old_nick> options ieee80211_channel_to_frequency 6
#ubuntu-laptop 2018-01-22
<s10gopal> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104737 please help me
#ubuntu-laptop 2018-01-26
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off ,acip relater bug #ubuntu users said
